# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  محاسبه تغییرات هیستوگرام

## amir-roli

عرض سلام و وقت بخیر دارم. دوستان و اساتید برای پروژه ام احتیاج دارم تغییرات هیستوگرام یک تصویر رو محاسبه کنم.  یعنی این تغییرات رو بصورت یک عدد در بیارم. آیا متلب تابعی برای این کار داره؟ اگر نداره راهی به ذهنتون میرسه که کمکم کنه؟ راهی ک به ذهن خودم میرسه اینه که هر مقدار هیستوگرام رو با قبلیش مقایسه کنم و تغییراتشو ذخیره کنم. همین کار رو تا انتها انجام بدم و بعد از تغییرات بدست اومده میانگین بگیرم. اگر کسی راه بهتری میتونه لطفا بنده رو راهنمایی کنه. با تشکر

----------

